# DKN - DKN Financial Group



## Fab (25 April 2006)

I am wondering if someone has been following this stock. It has been recommended to me


----------



## Ken (2 November 2006)

*Re: DKN - Deakin Financial Services Group*

the stock looks pretty good.

trading on  a high PE ratio, but seems to keep on climing....


----------



## brisand (2 November 2006)

*Re: DKN - Deakin Financial Services Group*

I don't see this one being any world beater,ROE 4.9%, PE 35, payout ratio poor, very little sales growth, was trading at $7.50 in 1999 and been going down ever since.


----------



## Ken (3 November 2006)

*Re: DKN - Deakin Financial Services Group*

Earnings and Dividends 
Forecast (cents per share) 

                        Curr    2007    2008 
EPS (c)              2.4     6.7       7.7 
PE Ratio (x)        50.6    18.1     15.7 
DPS (c)             5.0       5.5      6.0 
Div Yield (%)      4.1       4.6      5.0 

the forecast is the PE ratio to be dropping.

either way there are hardly any people putting downward pressure on the price.  i'd imagine when a  big order gets put in to sell the big fish will snap it up straight away.


----------



## Tekwrek (7 April 2011)

*Re: DKN - Deakin Financial Services Group*

This stock has been recommended to me as a buy, it doesnt look bad, is anyone holding this stock?


----------



## skc (7 April 2011)

*Re: DKN - Deakin Financial Services Group*



Tekwrek said:


> This stock has been recommended to me as a buy, it doesnt look bad, is anyone holding this stock?




It dones' look bad. Revenue, profits and FUM are all flat, but priced at PE ~11 so any growth you get is a bonus.

The share registry however makes interesting reading and there may be where the largest potential upside (albeit a lonnnng shot).

P.S. Not holding.


----------



## Tekwrek (19 April 2011)

*Re: DKN - Deakin Financial Services Group*



skc said:


> It dones' look bad. Revenue, profits and FUM are all flat, but priced at PE ~11 so any growth you get is a bonus.
> 
> The share registry however makes interesting reading and there may be where the largest potential upside (albeit a lonnnng shot).
> 
> P.S. Not holding.




How do you buy in when there is no sellers?


----------



## Tekwrek (15 June 2011)

Can anyone explain the massive sp price rise from 45c to 70c yesterday.


----------



## ROE (15 June 2011)

Tekwrek said:


> Can anyone explain the massive sp price rise from 45c to 70c yesterday.




take over speculation by IOOF


----------



## FrontRunner (15 June 2011)

a bit more than spec - IOOF made a $88mil bid for the rest of the stocks they don't own


----------

